# Cnc conversion help



## James Puckett (Oct 29, 2014)

I have a G0704, I want to convert it to CNC for help in my knife making. I purchased the DVD from Hoss. I will wait till I make it home to get to watch it. Has anyone used his DVD? Was it helpful?


----------



## COMachinist (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi James
Welcome to DIY CNC. Yes there is a ton of info on them DVDs. I hope you got the one on belt drives as well as CNC conversions. You'll need the belt drive conversion first, the plastic gears on top and inside the head won't last long they get hot and strip the teeth off real easy, and it's hard to get replacements from Grizzly. They seem to always be on back order.
Good luck with your conversion. I did mine last summer. I did the belt drive first thing, and replaced the motor with a 1.5/3 hp tread mill motor and a KBIC 125/225 motor driver card and 25 amp fuses for the KBIC it will handle a lot more current. I have a 12x36 Clausing lathe which made conversion easier but it is a project you can't do in a day or even a month. Take your time and you will be happy with the results.
Happy Machining
CH


----------



## James Puckett (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you and yes I did get the video on the belt drive conversion. everything I read looks like it may take a while to collect all the parts so as not to spend a lot of money at once. I have time my knives I can make with what tools I have.


----------

